# NO sound!!



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

i have a dell dimension 8400 it is a xp home edition but i upgraded to windows vista i have creative SBS 340 speakers they are pluged in correctly but my computer is sayin i have no audio device when i do what do i do to get sound??

Please help me
Thank you


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Go to device manager, are there any yellow marks


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

there is one by multimedia audio controller


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Then you need to install the driver for your sound card. I'm looking for one now.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Go here and expand Audio and download the Analog Devices one:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=DIM_PNT_P4_8400&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

haha you are officialy my hero if this works


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

okay i downloaded it and nothing happened


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, go to Device Manager, right click on the Audio Controller and select uninstall.

After that's done, install the driver you just downloaded.


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

okay did that now what do i do


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

go back to device manager, how does it look


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

i dont see it


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, then test out an audio file, open an mp3 or something


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

nothing happens


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Go back to device manager, expand Sound, Video and game controllers, do you see your sound card listed there?

And double check the volume, make sure it's not set at zero


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

When you said, "I don't see it," did you mean that you didn't see that yellow exclamation point or something else.


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

in my sound thing i have unimodem half-duplex audio device and i have a x on my sound icon on my taskbar


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

an "x" means it's on mute


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

go to control panel > Sound > uncheck mute


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

how do i turn it on


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

its telling me i have no audio device installed


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

go to control panel > Sound > Audio tab > what do you see under "sound playback"


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

it says no audio devices are installed


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

can you select anything from the dropdown list under default device


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

there isnt dropdown default device list


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Restart your computer, and go into your BIOS to make sure that the sound card is Enabled.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know exactly where to look in BIOS, but go thru each option and look for the word "sound" and make sure it says enabled.

I'll be back in about 10 mins


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

okay i think it is


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

quick check: back to device manager, everything is ok, correct. In other words, there are no yellow exclamation points, right?


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

there is another one in the same spot as it was ill uninstall it


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

For the record, you didn't install a second sound card into your computer did you?


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

how would i do that if i had


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

It's nothing. I was just asking because I'm basing all of my assumptions that you have your original sound card and that you haven't installed another one.


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

okay i uninstalled it


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

now go back to control panel > Sounds > Audio tab > can you select something from there


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

no i cant and when i go to install the driver it says that my operating system doesnt support it


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I gave you the driver for XP not Vista. Let me see if I can find one compatible with vista.


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

okay thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

while i'm searching, uninstall your current sound card driver


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

how do i do that haha im sry im putting you though all of this trouble


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

all right, download and installl this one:

http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R164900&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=221660

I'll be back in 30 minutes, got to take care of somethings downstairs.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

go to device manager, right click on the unimodem half-duplex audio device and click on uninstall.

while you're at it, give me a list of what you see under Sounds, Video, Game Controllers


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

it wont let me install it it keeps telling me the same thing


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

SO when you try to install that driver for vista, it tells you that it's not the correct operating system, correct?


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

yes thats what it is telling me


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

give me a list of what you see under Sounds, Video, Game Controllers


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

the only thing under that is the unimodem half-duplex audio device


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, let's try this once more: uninstall the unimodem half-duplex audio device by right clicking on it and click on uninstall.

Then install the following driver:

http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R164900&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=221660

If you get an error message, tell me exactly what it says, "word for word".


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

okay a box popped up and while installing and this is what it says 
the audio driver files do not support your computer hardware
Note: if you uninstalled audio softwear without restarting your pc restart now then run this set up again


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

So, did you restart your system after uninstalling the sound card.


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah and it reinstalls itself


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

okay, step by step.

device manager > right click > uninstall

restart computer

when you see a box appear offering to install the driver, click on cancel, it might appear twice, but keep on clicking on cancel.

Now, install the driver you downloaded.


----------



## oavball02 (Nov 13, 2007)

it did the same thing


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm 99.9% sure that I got you the right driver, but to be sure, go here:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

download > install > open > expand Computer > Summary > what do you see under multimedia


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, one more thing. I should have paid more attention to the name of that other one: "unimodem half-duplex audio device". It turns out that that is part of the "modem" not the sound card. Which is confusing because you said that was the only thing listed in device manager under Sounds, vidoes, and game controllers. If that's the case, then where is your sound card.

1) Okay, forget about the unimodem half-duplex audio device. Are you absolutely sure that you don't see any yellow exclamation point or red "x" there?

2) Give me everything that listed under: Sounds, vidoes, and game controllers

3) And lastly, go to this folder and tell me if you see any files:

C:\DELL\DRIVERS\R164900


----------

